# What are your favorite donut flavors?



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure everyone loves donuts! 

What are your favorite donut flavors?
Do you prefer cake or yeast/raised donuts?
If you could invent a new flavor, what would it be?

I like maple bars, glazed yeast donuts, and cinnamon roll donuts.
A new flavor I'd like is matcha, I made matcha 
cake donuts recently & they're really good!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

I had a donut frosted with chocolate, drizzled with caramel and covered in caramel cups and filled with vanilla frosting and it was glorious.

Only in America do people make such poor decisions as to eat something like that


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

Glazed donuts are probably my favorite. I don't eat donuts too often, but when I do it's a real treat.


----------



## ellsieotter (Apr 20, 2016)

I just like classic cake donuts  I rarely eat them tho


----------



## mogyay (Apr 20, 2016)

i like glazed donuts, not a huge fan of fillings. in the uk there's a chain bakery (gregg's) that do a donut type cake called a yumyum and it's the nicest thing ever


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

Chocolate donuts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 20, 2016)

chocolate glazed donuts with sprinkle 
nutella filled donuts
and guayaba filled donuts

those are ny favorites <3


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

My favorite standard flavor is Boston Kreme.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 20, 2016)

I love the fresh donuts you can get at theme parks and stuff!
Not a huge fan of the other ones with the holes in the middle (you know, the classics.)
I love jam donuts too! I'm not much of a donut fan honestly ;3


----------



## emolga (Apr 20, 2016)

i really love glazed donuts!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 20, 2016)

Could definitely do with a strawberry iced donut with white sprinkles.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

chocolate iced glaze donut


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

Chocolate glazed, maybe... idk I like a lot.  the only ones I don't like are the ones with filling.


----------



## ams (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a Boston cream kind of lady 
Tim's makes a Boston cream with maple instead of chocolate icing that I'm pretty into too.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2016)

Cookie Dough at Krispy Kreme. 

Drooooollll....


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

PLAIN!! yeesssss!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 20, 2016)

my very favorite is pumpkin donuts which seem to be mainly available only in the autumn months.

I also have a soft spot for raspberry jelly filled donuts, especially from Dunkin Donuts, because when i was a boy my grandfather would always buy me one of those while he sat at the counter and drank their coffee.

I also really like Krispy Kreme donuts, especially their standard glazed donuts when the HOT sign is on.

Other favorites of mine include sour cream cake donuts; blueberry cake donuts; both chocolate glazed and the chocolate cake variety; maple frosted; apple filled; french crullers; and I too love the cinnamon-roll style donuts.

believe it or not, the Walmart bakery near me makes excellent donuts, in all kinds of varieties.  whoda thunk it?...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2016)

My favorite is chocolate, and now with sprinkles!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

idek i prefer custard filled ones tbh


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 20, 2016)

this! lol   Pumpkin Spice .... this opinion may change tomorrow though, or on the changing tides or a different lunar phase ... hahaha


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 20, 2016)

As long as there's chocolate somewhere on or in the donut, I'm okay with it.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 20, 2016)

I love all the donut flavours! Especially the powered donuts with jelly in them xD


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 20, 2016)

I like maple bars, lemon, and powdered sugar donuts. I especially love the fresh hot donuts at this shop at Fisherman's Wharf in SF


----------



## wassop (Apr 20, 2016)

Spoiler: matcha are great


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2016)

Chocolate with or without any of the following: Creme filled, sprinkles, iced, cake or bacon!


----------



## V-drift (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmm... I think my favorite donut has to be chocolate glazed or glazed with chocolate filling. That is tasty.


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 20, 2016)

My nice co-worker brings in maple glazed donuts topped with bacon from a non-chain donut shop in his small town.  Better than anything I've ever had.


----------



## f11 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glazed are my favorite.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 21, 2016)

Ugh I hate doughnuts. I used to love them, but I can't eat them anymore without feeling like throwing up. Even the smell makes me feel sick. 

When I could eat doughnuts, I loved the cinnamon twists and white frosted sprinkle kinds. Now I just eat kolaches


----------



## riummi (Apr 21, 2016)

glazed, lemon custard filling, bostom kreme, chocolate (not the icing), and matcha


----------



## Javocado (Apr 21, 2016)

I enjoy the chocolate frosted chocolate ones, chocolate with sprinkles, maple bars, and those butter milk clustered ones.
 I had a maple bacon one at Universal Studios a little while back and that one was pretty tasty too.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

Glazed donuts from Crispy Kreme, yeah I'm pretty basic.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

What are your favorite donut flavors?

Boston cream, Jelly filled, and strawberry P:

Do you prefer cake or yeast/raised donuts?

Yeast.. I think.

If you could invent a new flavor, what would it be?

I donut know what flavor I'd invent

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> Only in America do people make such poor decisions as to eat something like that



But America runs on Dunkin'! D:


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

who even eats donuts anymore when you can just




jk lol i love ari. but for real though i love glazed donuts


----------



## kazaf (Apr 21, 2016)

I love raspberry & cream !!!


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

i like cake donuts the best, because they're more dense than regular donuts. the blueberry cake ones are my fave. i also really really enjoy the maple frosted ones. ugh now i want donuts..


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 21, 2016)

oh man i forgot about those super rich thick Polish-style donuts that the stores have every year around Mardi Gras-- i think they're called Pączki...


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 21, 2016)

Ugh I can't pick a doughnut they are all too good...

anything with sprinkles I guess.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 21, 2016)

more re pumpkin donuts:  there are 2 different styles, one is more of a cake donut, the other has pie filling:



Spoiler: hidden in spoiler due to graphic deliciousness content











also, I'm looking forward to eventually trying out the latest greatest development in donutometry:

donut ice cream cones :



Spoiler


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 21, 2016)

Strawberry glazed donuts


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2016)

theres a shop called Duck Donuts thats only around Virginia and North Carolina, they make them fresh in front of you and are literally the best things ever and  they will coat them with a bunch of different things....

my favorite is just plain cinnamon sugar. so good!
or chocolate munchkins from Dunkin Donuts


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> theres a shop called Duck Donuts thats only around Virginia and North Carolina, they make them fresh in front of you and are literally the best things ever and  they will coat them with a bunch of different things....
> 
> my favorite is just plain cinnamon sugar. so good!
> or chocolate munchkins from Dunkin Donuts



i h8 u i want dunkin'donuts now...


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Glazed, maple and boston creme donuts are my favourites!


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Apr 21, 2016)

I love crullers the most!


----------



## Eldin (Apr 21, 2016)

If I'm just @ Tims or something I'm big on boston cream and maple dip. But usually I'm more of a muffin person.

But I love them from real donut shops where they're all warm and fried and amazing. & preferably slathered in Nutella.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 21, 2016)

Cinnamon or chocolate glazed~


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 21, 2016)

I loved me a glazed donut! That's the only kind I eat, or ever remember trying, I'm very picky with what I eat for some reason so I don't think that I'd make a new flavor.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 21, 2016)

Honestly I'll eat any and all of them. However my first choice would not be maple glazed, or anything with a filling. But I probably would still eat it.


----------



## Luffcrossing (Apr 22, 2016)

Im not sure about anyone else here but i know that if you live in Australia the most holy place to get donuts is at Krispy Kreme.. i grew up having my donuts there and my top favourites are the original glazed and powdered jam donuts.. when i was 13 i actually loved them so much that i just started classifying myself as a donut..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 22, 2016)

Anything chocolate.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

I love like all donuts. I really like filled donuts the most, especially cream filled donuts, they are just so dang good! I don't really know if I have a favorite kind of donut though because so many of them are just so good. Sometimes my boyfriend brings me home some when he gets off work at the end of the day, it's a nice treat here and there.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 23, 2016)

chocolate glazed donuts are my favorite. they're so good and they make my mouth water just thinking about them. i like all types of donuts tbh, donuts are one of my favorite sweets to eat. if i could invent a new flavor of donut i'd probably just invent a new flavor of icing tbh. i'd really want to eat a mint iced donut, because i really like minty flavors. it would probably taste like the mint & choco chip ice cream, but without the choco chips.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Covered with powdered sugar and filled with raspberry jelly, my FAVE. I can't find it anywhere anymore though ;-;
I also occasionally get a cookies-and-cream filled donut with frosting and oreo bits on the top, pretty good


----------



## pacemaker (Apr 23, 2016)

the cake-batter filled donuts they sold for a limited time at krispy kreme's were to die for.


----------



## Ani (Apr 23, 2016)

Glazed with sprinkles and snowmen glazed


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 23, 2016)

My all time favorite is the voodoo doll from voodoo donut which is shaped and decorated like a voodoo doll and filled with raspberry jelly. Otherwise a powdered jelly doughnut or an Apple fritter.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> My all time favorite is the voodoo doll from voodoo donut which is shaped and decorated like a voodoo doll and filled with raspberry jelly. Otherwise a powdered jelly doughnut or an Apple fritter.



are you from Portland? If you are have you tried Blue Star? they just opened one in L.A. & I want to go try it


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 24, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> are you from Portland? If you are have you tried Blue Star? they just opened one in L.A. & I want to go try it



I've lived about an hour from Portland since I was 12. I haven't tried Blue Star, I actually don't even know what it is. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> I've lived about an hour from Portland since I was 12. I haven't tried Blue Star, I actually don't even know what it is. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.



oh cool!  no worries, you should check out Blue Star Donuts next time you're around there, their donuts look amazing (they look way better than Voodoo)  I've tried Voodoo before and thought they were ok, the shop is really cool & I cracked up when I saw the moby dick donut


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 24, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> oh cool!  no worries, you should check out Blue Star Donuts next time you're around there, their donuts look amazing (they look way better than Voodoo)  I've tried Voodoo before and thought they were ok, the shop is really cool & I cracked up when I saw the moby dick donut


I'll be sure to check them out. I mostly just like the voodoo doll. I'm not a fan of the really weird flavors plus I have a bunch of food allergies.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 24, 2016)

Timbit's because yay for Canada and Tim Horton's

Favourite flavour of Timbits include regular, chocolate, and jelly filled

so basically all of them
But with regular donuts, I enjoy Boston Creme, sprinkled (The Simpsons style) and jelly filled.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 24, 2016)

Also I saw this video of people making "donut chips" where they got a donut, cut it in half, the grilled it with a weight on the top to make a flat crispy pancake and they decorated them to look like regular donuts and it was so cute cause they looked like deflated donuts and I want to try making them!


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2016)

chooocolate <333


----------



## TarzanGirl (Apr 24, 2016)

The ones with chocolate frosting and sprinkles.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 24, 2016)

All donuts *u* I don't discriminate haha.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

I really love chocolate, honey glazed, and white powered donuts the most. I really dislike the jelly filled donuts in the middle.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Apr 24, 2016)

Glazed, butternut and I LOVE coconut donuts


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also I saw this video of people making "donut chips" where they got a donut, cut it in half, the grilled it with a weight on the top to make a flat crispy pancake and they decorated them to look like regular donuts and it was so cute cause they looked like deflated donuts and I want to try making them!



i never heard of that, but it sounds really good!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

Honey glazed, cinnamon powder and maple bacon are my fav! C:


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 26, 2016)

I would say the coffee donuts and Boston creme donuts


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 26, 2016)

I hardly eat donuts, but when I do I always go with glazed.


----------



## xiaonu (Apr 26, 2016)

Chocolate iced with custard inside


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a few favorites. I love raspberry jelly filled donuts and Boston cream donuts also apple spice. I guess anything that has a filling


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 27, 2016)

Strawberry frosted with sprinkles, chocolate glazed, and pumpkin when Dunkin Donuts has it in the Fall!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 27, 2016)

King Dad said:


> my very favorite is pumpkin donuts which seem to be mainly available only in the autumn months.





HeyPatience said:


> Strawberry frosted with sprinkles, chocolate glazed, and pumpkin when Dunkin Donuts has it in the Fall!



we've never chatted, but I can already tell that you have a brilliant mind!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 27, 2016)

wow, a lot of people like Boston cream donuts, I usually never get it, but if i find a donut shop that makes their pastry cream from scratch, i'll try it next time


----------



## tobi! (Apr 27, 2016)

glazed


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 30, 2016)

I love cinnamon-powdered, powdered, chocolate, glazed... pretty much every flavor EXCEPT jelly-filled, creme-filled, pumpkin or any other weird one like that. I usually like the extra sugary kinds. 

I do love donuts in general!


----------



## Envy (Apr 30, 2016)

Glazed donuts are great if they're made by a company that specializes them and not somewhere like Walmart. Cake donuts might actually be my favorite, but they have to be soft and fresh. I also like them with frosting and sprinkles! Cinnamon cake donuts are also pretty good but I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't see a lot of donuts over here. The only kinds I've ever had the chance to try are jam donuts and plain donuts with sugar. Never had any with icing on, to my knowledge.


----------



## Katie1313 (Apr 30, 2016)

Chocolate, glazed, and powdered.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 30, 2016)

frosted sprinkle donut


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

i like orea donuts. you know, they crush the orea biscuits into very fine small pieces and then put it on top. i had this chocolate donut with mago pudding on top once from dunkin donuts. it was delicious! never seen something like it before


----------



## windloft (Apr 30, 2016)

glazed and jelly-filled are my favorites. weirdly enough the chocolate donuts are _okay,_ but i have a weird obsession w/ glazed.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Btw I tried some teeeeny strawberry jam filled ones tonight, they were actually good. I despise those with apple sauce though... eca


----------



## windloft (Apr 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> Btw I tried some teeeeny strawberry jam filled ones tonight, they were actually good. I despise those with apple sauce though... eca



wait, applesauce-filled donuts ?? that sounds rlly unappealing ... :/ just like orange juice & vodka.

the jelly-filled ones i usually get have either strawberry or raspberry in them and they're super good! even though it's most likely artificial it doesn't mean it negates how sweet and delish they are. *o* )/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

RUZA said:


> wait, applesauce-filled donuts ?? that sounds rlly unappealing ... :/ just like orange juice & vodka.
> 
> the jelly-filled ones i usually get have either strawberry or raspberry in them and they're super good! even though it's most likely artificial it doesn't mean it negates how sweet and delish they are. *o* )/



yeah, you don't have it?

https://static.mathem.se/shared/images/products/large/appelmunk-63g-1578909153.jpg  pic hope it works.


----------



## Nio (Apr 30, 2016)

Jam and cinnamon donuts.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 30, 2016)

Bavarian cream filled donuts


----------

